# ganzes Verzeicniss mit ftp



## maychu (28. April 2004)

Hi,
ich habe folgendes Prob... ich muss ein ganzes Verzeichniss und alle Dateien die darin sind per FTP kopieren. Über Console geht ja put nur mit einzelnen files.
ich wollte es schon zippen aber dazu reicht der platz auf der platte nicht mehr aus ...... 


danke


p.s. das BS ist solaris 2.5.1


----------



## mathiu (28. April 2004)

Versuch es mal mit mget und mput .. damit kann man Verzeichnisse kopieren.


----------



## maychu (28. April 2004)

ok hoffe mal das es installiert ist. Oder ist das ein Standardpaket?

bei redhat habe ich mget das aber nicht standard ist.

jedenfalls zuerst ma danke

gruss


----------



## hulmel (28. April 2004)

mget und mput sind Befehle im ftp. Mit sdf (Schulung durch Fragezeichen) kannst Du Dir anzeigen lassen was für Befehle möglich sind.


----------



## maychu (28. April 2004)

auf mget kam ich auch schon doch leider ist das nicht dabei ... 
das ich so dumm frage hat sicherlich den hintergrund das die normalsten befehle nicht so vorhanden sind wie bei den meisten distris wo ich hatte.

ich dachte da vielleicht an einen consolenguru, der vielleicht eine specialzeile im kopf hat ...

rein theoretisch koennte es doch ueber 

find / | ..... 

gehen, bzw muss auch ?


----------



## mathiu (29. April 2004)

vielleicht findest du ein shellscript dafür .. sollte eigentlich schon zu finden sein. Mal googlen oder so.

Andere Möglichkeiten seh ich eigentlich nicht...

(kannst du das ftp-programm nicht updaten oder ein anderes herunterladen?)


----------



## maychu (29. April 2004)

muss ma gucken ob ich da was finde.

Tja dieser Rechner halt sehr sensible daten drauf, und er hat normalerweise keinen externen zugriff ins netz. Leider ist nur lan vorhanden, deshalb um groessere probleme zu umgehen hab ich mein notebook als ftpsrv eingerichtet. Weil das einzige was auf der sun geht ist ftp. Ssh und alles andere ist nicht drauf ... :-( 
da koennte man schon mal einen hammer verwenden 


gruss


----------

